# Official game thread - New Orleans at Chicago Friday 1/11/2002



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

So as not to jinx it I thought that as the instigator of a game thread on a game we won would have some currency that would allow me to kick this one off

Gentlemen ( and gentleladies ) start your engines


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I want to start off by saying how proud i was of the boston game, very pleased with performance of hassell,rose, williams ( dont worry about free throws he will be fine),marshall. Also good production from tyson( he just needs to keep himself in the game),erob,blount, and hoiberg. Dissapointed in curry,crawford, and fizer, but that is what is good about depth them having a down game doesnt keep us from winning others just stepped up. I am however concerned about crawford accepting his role, it just doesnt seem to fit him. Marshall, Fizer, Blount,Hoiberg, and Erob seemed to be fine producing off bench just crawford to do the same because williams wont play this good every game he is still a rookie and will have off games and we will need crawford to play hard when this happens. As ofr hornet game i like our chances here are the keys:

1- Jay vs Baron- it is important that williams doesnt get caught up in trying to out do baron he just needs to play his game- hassell play play D on baron some especially when wesley is in game because jay can cover him if needed

2-Rebounds-the frontline of magloire and pj brown can flat out rebound and its important we keep them off the glass- we need more minutes from twin towers they only had 35 minutes combined against boston- i think blount may play a lot against this team for this reason

3-Bench- our depth off the bench has to be used as an asset here again as it was against boston- they basically only play traylor, jerome moiso, and courtney alexander off bench- we certainly have an advantage here

4-Mashburn- finding the right person to defend him may be tough- marshall seems like a good fit but with their frontline may have to play PF a lot- so maybe erob in addition to rose may be enough-( i dont think hassell could do a good job on him-but who knows)

5-Home Crowd- after this boston win our crowd should be jacked- we have to use this to our advantage- problem here may come with tyson- he needs to be careful with his emotions and not be too fired up


As i said i like our chances and if we do well in these areas i see a 2-0 start how cool would that be!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We out rebounded Boston! Bostons announcers said over and over that we were too strong. So If Boston has a weakness its that they play soft up front. I do not think New Orleans is soft!! However we play better at home than we do on the road. So i say, win #2.


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*I go with Hassel*

I play hassel on Mashburn. Then a little E-rob and finish it of with either, Chandler/Marshall.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Let's give E-Rob major minutes. Maybe the old team/revenge factor will contribute to some inspired play.



VD


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm also very interested to see how Jay and Baron match up, especially after playing w/ and against each other all summer. 

Should be fun to watch.


VD


----------



## Thrilla (Jun 8, 2002)

*Chandler.....*

Sure, he did get ejected from the game when he was playing well, but Id rather have an emotional, energy filled Chandler than a quiet, subtle Chandler. Chandler is an emotional player, as is Kenyon Martin. Both players are at their best when playing emotional.........its playing under control and with a little better judgement that Chandler needs to learn.


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>Should be fun to watch.


Says it all. The Bulls could be fun to watch again!


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I agree, I like our match up against the Hornets at the UC. Here are few reasons why ...

1. Early in the season last year, the Bulls went down to the wire with the Hornets and ended up losing by just 4 points. While Davis, Mash, and Campbell scored 21, 26, and 17 respectively. The Bulls, without the services of Rose, Marshall, Williams, Crawford, Hassell, Curry, and Chandler still managed to play the Hornets tight. In that game, Fizer and ERob had 15 and 22, respectively. While the past definitely doesn't define the future, it does tend to repeat itself from time to time.

2. Despite winning the game against Boston, the Bulls did not play well for the full 48 minutes. Which leads me to believe that they can only play better than they did the first game. Rose, played well, but was in foul trouble early and didn't play his best. Eddy and Marcus were non-existent and both should match up well against the Hornet's front line. First game jitters are gone and the dust has been shaken off. 

3. We match up defensively given the right line up. Personally, I'd start Jalen at Point-Forward, Hassell at the 2 guard, Marshall (w/ ERob in reserve) at SF, Tyson or Marcus at PF, and E-Dubs at C. Wesley cannot match up with Jalen and the Wesley will have a tough time shooting over Jalen. Hassell will need to bring his game as he defends Baron. Stopping him shouldn't be the objective, containing him and forcing him to take bad shots, should. If Cartright decides to go with the conventional line up (as I assume he will), the match up isn't that bad with JWill on Wesley, Rose on Davis, Trenton on Hassell, Tyson on Magloire and E-Dubs on Campbell. :banana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I heard Campbell is hurt. Anyone else hear that? If so, our chance have improved.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I heard Campbell is hurt. Anyone else hear that? If so, our chance have improved.


Be warned. Magloire is no picnic IMO. :|


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Fizer gets lots of minutes in this game, IMO, because his offensive matchup vs. PJ Brown (a fine post-defender but lacking the quickness to d up a slash to the hoop) is nice. Fizer won't get a ton in the post but he'll be able to draw PJ out from underneath, and we won't need Chandler's defense on PJ so much since Brown's offensive game isn't much more than a few putbacks and a decent but not deadly mid-range J.

I think Crawford gets a lot of minutes here too with his outside shot. Courtney Alexander, Baron Davis, and David Wesley are not premier perimieter defenders, although Davis is probably the best among the three. But by stretching the court, Crawford (and Hassell, who continued to show good range in Boston) will open up things for a lot of his teammates...

...particularly Eddy Curry, inside against Magloire. Although Magloire is a physical specimen that can body up against Curry, I think that one-on-one, Eddy should be able to do quite a bit of damage. If Fizer keeps Brown honest away from the paint, and the wings keep the defenses spread out, then we'll hopefully see Curry take advantage and power his way to the hoop like we know he can.

Jalen Rose is also a key for this game, but I think it's going to belong more to the rookies than anyone.

Chandler's minutes will be limited, unless the Bulls are in desperate need of rebounding.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> Be warned. Magloire is no picnic IMO. :|


Totally agree.

Magloire owned Elton in a few games I watched them matchup. Curry better be ready.


VD


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't think Boston was ready, and I didn't think they played defense very well.

Paul Silas is a better coach than that.


----------



## faust (Jun 7, 2002)

IMHO the Hornets are one of the toghest teams in the NBA. They have 4 scorers who can take over the game and they can board with the best. The Bulls do match up well aainst them. Hassel matches Wesley, Williams matches Davis, ERob matches Alexader and Rose matches Mashburn. On the other hand, the Hornet will have trouble gaurding Rose, ERob and Hassel because of their height. The key is not to let these guys get in a rhythmn,especially from the 3 pt arc, and control the boards.

Controlling the boards is not going to be easy, but again the Bulls have a height advantage and some good muscle. Maglore is probably the toughest for the kids to handle, but Blount should be up to the task. Baxter may be a good substitute if Maglore is getting too many offensive boards. The Hornet will have trouble handling the Bulls front line.

This game is going to be a real test of BC's coaching ability. If the Bulls are within 5 with 5 minutes left, the Bulls should win. The Bulls have the ability to shut the Hornets down at the end of the game, but the Hornets will have trouble with Rose. Bulls should win in a nail biter.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Magloire, when he was here in Greensboro, appeared to have taken a pretty big step backward this summer. He was outplayed by both Kwame and Etan Thomas and Jerome Moiso was much more effective than he was.

Magloire largely disappeared during the game, which was interesting. Campbell, Brown, Mashburn, and Davis did not play, so the Hornets really were looking for someone who wanted to score, and Magloire did not step up. He also was not much of a presence on the boards either. He hardly looked like the same guy as the Magloire that I saw in games last year, in particular the season finale against the Bulls.

His 1-8 FG, 3 points, 8 rebounds, and 5 personal fouls in 29 minutes in his first game against Utah is indicative of how he played during much of the preseason. He may not be the rising star that he looked to be last year.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*According to "MyBulls"...*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I heard Campbell is hurt. Anyone else hear that? If so, our chance have improved.


yes HE IS!.....I agree with others that while we match up good against this team....beware of magliore...he is a monster! I say..Bulls 104, Hornets 92

(***By the way, where is that thread where we all predicted the won/loss for november????) can someone find it please??? thanks!!!!


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

NoBull1 - Hassell cannnot guard Mashburn. Mash is just too big, strong, and versatile.

Showtyme - I disagree on Fizer vs. PJ Brown. Brown plays tough post D, and will force Marcus into bad shots (not that Fizer needs too much forcing). Brown would box out Fizer so easily that he would have good position and balance to go after the rebounds. I would rather he had to guard an active player like Tyson, Marshall, even Baxter. At the least, PJ would be much more occupied with the box-out, opening a chance for another Bull to slide in and snatch the rebound.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Way Off Topic*

But you have to love the ESPN marketing team hyping tonight's featured game:

_(from ESPN.com)_ 

The Knicks resemble a bad car wreck, writes Mitch Lawrence, and the scene is so gruesome you want to look anyway. So how bad are they? See for yourself when New York visits Philly (ESPN, 8 ET).


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Agent911</b>!
> NoBull1 - Hassell cannnot guard Mashburn. Mash is just too big, strong, and versatile.
> 
> Showtyme - I disagree on Fizer vs. PJ Brown. Brown plays tough post D, and will force Marcus into bad shots (not that Fizer needs too much forcing). Brown would box out Fizer so easily that he would have good position and balance to go after the rebounds. I would rather he had to guard an active player like Tyson, Marshall, even Baxter. At the least, PJ would be much more occupied with the box-out, opening a chance for another Bull to slide in and snatch the rebound.


I agree on both counts, but mostly on Trent vs. Mash. I think Mash is one of those guys you need to match up with a bigger player. He'll abuse Trent.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Oh, well were they ready for their second game...*



> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> I don't think Boston was ready, and I didn't think they played defense very well.
> 
> Paul Silas is a better coach than that.


....or just tired? This isn't a childish game, you know, "ready or not, here I come?" I thought Paul Silas was the coach of the Hornets???:laugh:


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Also off topic*

Hard to tear away from Andre the Giant on Biography.


Go Bulls!


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

He was saying that Silas will definitely have the Hornets ready and not looking past the Bulls like the last couple of years.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls game can be heard at www.nba.com.

See the scoreboard on the homepage - there's a link that says "listen live." It opens a window and lets you choose to hear Bulls or New Orleans audio.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls look VERY sloppy.....*

fortunately, the Hornets, cept wesley(6 of hornets 8 pts) look worse.....9-8 Bulls with 6:00 left in first qtr.....hornet ball.:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*just over 3:00 left in first qtr...16-15 Bulls*

and Hornets ball......Bulls still sloppy....trent and jay with two fouls each.....chandler sitting....wesley for hornets with 8 points and mash with 4..... rest of the hornets have 3


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*18-17 after one...BULLS!!!*

Fizer blows...jamal with THREE rebounds...hmmmmm ugly shot and miss....thank god we have donyell!:grinning:

Hornets will get the ball to start the 2nd qtr....

WHERE IS EVERYONE??????


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

UGH!!!

sounds like Fizer is stinking it up hardcore out there...

right now a future 2nd round pick sounds like a good deal, if someone will take marcus of our hands...

thank gawd for Donyell Marshall.. the "glue" of the team!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*TIME TO SIT FIZER, JAMAL AND EROB DOWN*

..BILL!!! SLOPPY BASKETBALL!!! another turnover...Hornets trail 21-22

Donyell with 8 points off the bench..fizer nothing, erob, nothing, jamal nothing... Hornets ball.:upset:


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Now I know why Marshall comes off the bench. We need someone that can contribute off the bench unlike Crawford and Fizer. God, these two guys suck ball.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Marshall three, yyyeesss


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Fizer must have a booger on his hand....*

..cuz most all he is doing is turning the ball over.....!!! 27-27


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Fizer is worse than Oak last year. Jesus. It seemed he doesn't do jack over the summer. Put Baxter in instead of this chump. I want someone that will give me effort.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

now i'm just listening to this on the radio -- but EVERY bulls play involves two things:

Fizer failing. badly.
Marshall cleaning up Fizer's mess and doing something productive.


----------



## Thrilla (Jun 8, 2002)

*Marshall*

Marshall was a great pickup in FA.....cant say that enough :yes: 

5/5 11 pts
3 rebounds


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jesus GOD SHOW CRAWFORD .....*

HOW TO MAKE A FREECKING LAY UP!!! that sorry stinking "floater" NEVER GOES IN!!!!

5:47 left in the first half and BOTH teams have got a whopping 29 points!!! I think Donyell has 11 and wesley has 10 I believe for the hornets. Fizer(2pts) and Crawford(3 rebs)are pretty worthless...:upset: this is some sorry shooting......Bulls look VERY bad, cept donyell and jay...


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Yeah that nice move he made means nothing unless he puts the ball in the hoop.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

I'll ask again, why the hell did we pick on JC and Fizer option? Seriously, these guy would be lucky to even make the roster for some teams. Anyone remember Guyton? These guys are on the right track.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

So far Tyson is having two nice games in a row.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

That was one funny alley-oop, perfectly executed


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Is it me or do both Crawford and Fizer lack the fundamental? I meant they don't even know the right position to box out, rebound, shot selection, and the jumper...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*35-32 Bulls....*

a little over 2 minutes left in the half...Jay gets his third foul trying to make a steal. Least he is DOING something....trying. Donyell and chandler look pretty good....curry..is doing his GHOST imitation again...he needs a boot up his butt....Rose finally scored....:upset:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Crawford and Fizer are currently the odd men out in the Bulls equation

they both realize that there are better players than them on the team at their positions, and instead of working to make themselves better, they're pouting and slacking. i suspect they will end up with other teams where they will try to start over. 

hopefully they'll try anyway...


they really are in a sucky position on the team right now, and I don't blame them for being insecure or even upset with the current team situation. but still -- they are professionals now, and should act like it


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

In comes Baxter, yeah.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

wow. crawford scored. yay. :|


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

hey -- I thought Chandler was this defensive type player??


he's doing stuff. in the post. on offense! is this the coming out party for the superfreak!!?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*flagrant on pj brown throwing tyson down...*

makes both freethrows(ALRIGHT!).....then on the out of bounds..jamal carries the ball....great

3.7 seconds left...chandler fouled..this time he misses both...end of first half....BULLS 42 - Hornets 39


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Bulls Win!!!!!*

The first two quarters.

heh heh


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*and fizer has mishandled the ball nearly*



> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Is it me or do both Crawford and Fizer lack the fundamental? I meant they don't even know the right position to box out, rebound, shot selection, and the jumper...



EVERYTIME he has touched it..


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Chandler seems to smarten up and shut his trap while he's at it. Did I hear someone feeling sorry for Fizer and Crawford? Uh, if they aren't going to try, they aren't going to even be in the NBA. If you can't make a roster spot on the Bulls, no team is going to pick the leftover of the Bulls period. These two for dumbasses for not realizing it but Fizer and Crawford never seem to be too bright.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Still sloppy they need to clean it up tremendously, hopefully Jay doesn't get anymore fouls called on him.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Crawford is playing alright. He had 3 assists. I thought he pushed the ball up pretty well, but his shot wasn't falling. The Hornets announcers are all over him whenever he does anything wrong, even when he scored.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Chandler seems to smarten up and shut his trap while he's at it. Did I hear someone feeling sorry for Fizer and Crawford? Uh, if they aren't going to try, they aren't going to even be in the NBA. If you can't make a roster spot on the Bulls, no team is going to pick the leftover of the Bulls period. These two for dumbasses for not realizing it but Fizer and Crawford never seem to be too bright.


Indiana picked over the Bulls last year to get Artest, Mercer, and Miller. Funny how the press started calling those guys good players after the trade.

This roster has even better players.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Two of em were reach in fouls....*



> Originally posted by <b>blkwdw13</b>!
> Still sloppy they need to clean it up tremendously, hopefully Jay doesn't get anymore fouls called on him.


those are gonna get called nearly 90% of the time.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Chandler seems to smarten up and shut his trap while he's at it. Did I hear someone feeling sorry for Fizer and Crawford? Uh, if they aren't going to try, they aren't going to even be in the NBA. If you can't make a roster spot on the Bulls, no team is going to pick the leftover of the Bulls period. These two for dumbasses for not realizing it but Fizer and Crawford never seem to be too bright.


i was observing the fact that they are in a situation fraught with adversity... problem is they don't seem to be responding to it (at least on court...)

besides, i'm trying not to believe the bulls completely wasted a number 4 and a number 8 (technically bulls had the 7th) pick in the same draft!!


Mike Miller would have been (and still would be) a better pick than Fizer... and the list of players from the 2000 draft who are currently better than Crawford seems to stretch quite a ways... (Courtney Alexander, Hedo, Q, Desmond Mason, Mo Pete...)


hindsight is 20/20 i suppose.

but who am I to complain -- the Bulls are winning right now and all is well with the world!!!!!!


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

I know they are going to get called, I meant hopefully he backs off a little so he doesn't get called for them because the offense just runs so much better when he is in there.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*The announcers even tho they are the hornets..*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Crawford is playing alright. He had 3 assists. I thought he pushed the ball up pretty well, but his shot wasn't falling. The Hornets announcers are all over him whenever he does anything wrong, even when he scored.


...are pretty accurate when it comes to their description of crawfords play. I am sick of him. The one time he drove to the basket that I saw he drove to about 5 feet away from the rim and shot that "floater" crap he is always throwing up. He is, in my opinion, worse than Corie Benjamin! at least HE had some outside ability and drove the lane a LOT more. The ONLY reason jamal is getting the time he is now is because of Jay reaching in and making dumb fouls right now. Jay, however, IS being more agressive with the ball than jamal...


----------



## Outkast1 (Jun 5, 2002)

Crawford's playing fine, missed a few shots, but at least he's driving with authority (if not reckless abandon ), gotta love watching Hoiberg grab some boards amongst the towers (are you watching Fizer?).


----------



## Outkast1 (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: The announcers even tho they are the hornets..*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> ...are pretty accurate when it comes to their description of crawfords play. I am sick of him. The one time he drove to the basket that I saw he drove to about 5 feet away from the rim and shot that "floater" crap he is always throwing up. He is, in my opinion, worse than Corie Benjamin! at least HE had some outside ability and drove the lane a LOT more. The ONLY reason jamal is getting the time he is now is because of Jay reaching in and making dumb fouls right now. Jay, however, IS being more agressive with the ball than jamal...


Then you must not be watching...he was robbed of a basket on a nice dribble-drive, as it rimmed out. But he made it the second time around. Only reason the Hornets announcers are dogging him is because of a statement Krause made regarding JC's ability.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Crawford playing on channel 724 of direct tv...*



> Originally posted by <b>Outkast</b>!
> Crawford's playing fine, missed a few shots, but at least he's driving with authority (if not reckless abandon ), gotta love watching Hoiberg grab some boards amongst the towers (are you watching Fizer?).


...looks like a 6'6" pile of crap! Fizer is even a bigger pile of it..in my opinion. The offense does not "flow" when Jamal is in there....period.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: The announcers even tho they are the hornets..*



> Originally posted by <b>Outkast</b>!
> 
> 
> Then you must not be watching...he was robbed of a basket on a nice dribble-drive, as it rimmed out. But he made it the second time around. Only reason the Hornets announcers are dogging him is because of a statement Krause made regarding JC's ability.


I am watching.....lets keep the comments to the players....not the posters..huh?


----------



## Outkast1 (Jun 5, 2002)

Well it's quite obvious you have an anti-JC agenda, to the folks not able to watch, you are painting an erroneous picture of what he's done so far. I'm just cleaning up the mess.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Outkast</b>!
> Crawford's playing fine, missed a few shots, but at least he's driving with authority (if not reckless abandon ), gotta love watching Hoiberg grab some boards amongst the towers (are you watching Fizer?).


Stats-wise, crawford is being outplayed by Hoiberg.

(That should be embarassing, IMO)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

5 pt. lead.

We might blow this game open if Hassell and Rose catch fire like last game.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Stats-wise, crawford is being outplayed by Hoiberg.
> ...


Hey I like Hoiberg he's is the perfect role player.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Poor Fizzie. From #4 overall draft choice to #11 on the Bulls depth chart. Think he'll get any minutes in the second half? Remember, we haven't unleashed our secret weapon yet...Corrie Blount!

Chandler's really showing his athleticism. As well as Kwame's playing right now, I still think I'd prefer Ty over him. He's just a little bit more fluid on the floor. He also seems to be a bit more creative. But, hey, its so early in their careers...who knows how good they're going to get.

And what about Hassell? Sheesh, the only guy who played worse than him was old Fizzie. Thank God for "The Mayor"!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*thanks..thats my point....*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Stats-wise, crawford is being outplayed by Hoiberg.
> ...


I wish they would play hoiberg instead of jamal..


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: The announcers even tho they are the hornets..*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> The ONLY reason jamal is getting the time he is now is because of Jay reaching in and making dumb fouls right now. Jay, however, IS being more agressive with the ball than jamal...


Well isn't that a good reason to have Jamal on our team? He may not be having a good first two games, but then again, neither did Antwaine Walker and yet you wouldn't toss him off the Celtics. BillC has said that Jamal is our team's best shooter and I take that statement seriously. There have also been two reports recently about how Jamal has lead the second unit to wins against the first unit in practice so we know the ability is there. But as has always been the case Jamal’s growth as a player is coupled with his growth as a person. Last year he overcame adversity by coming back from a very serious injury to his knee, this year he’s overcoming a serious injury to his ego. Give him time.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

i really want to give JC that time ---

but how much is enough??

it's not the same situation as Antoine Walker who is in fact a proven NBA vet - and can be given the benefit of the doubt


how much time do we give Jamal? this season? till the all star break?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*How much time?*

If we keep winning, why worry about how much time Crawford gets or not?

I suspect he'll have plenty of good games, too.

For BamaBull - I want Crawford to play more than Hoiberg and perform up to his ability. Otherwise, Hoiberg is fine.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

sounds like Jalen's heating up 


it doesn't really matter who it is-- I just want to see someone in a bulls jersey dominating a game

(and we've been treated to a few flashes of that - compliments to Marshall, Chandler, now Rose)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Who's guarding Baron Davis? He's doing a real good job


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Rose eleven ine the third quarter alone, just call him Mr. Third Quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 5 pt. lead.
> 
> We might blow this game open if Hassell and Rose catch fire like last game.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Who's guarding Baron Davis? He's doing a real good job



from the radio, sounds like a comination of Trenton and Jay


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Who's guarding Baron Davis? He's doing a real good job


I think it is still Hassel.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

the chicago radio announcers have gotten the Hornet's city name right maybe once so far

"charlotte this...", "Charlotte that"


old habits, right??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls playing 3 guard offense, FWIW.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Argh tweedle dee and tweedle doo come in hopefully they don't slow things down now.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

i don't know, maybe we could give JC more than two games in the regular season? 

How about Tyson and Donyell on the court together. Sounds like that could be a real mop up crew on the boards.

For those watching, please keep the observations coming. They're much appreciated.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Anyone know "Get Smart?"

"Not the craw, the craw!"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose, Hassell, Crawford, Fizer, Marshall
(The bulls' lineup)


----------



## Outkast1 (Jun 5, 2002)

Good job boxing out, Crawford draws the foul on Augmon.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*NICE drive by fizer.....*

Bulls 59-52! bulls ball.....

I agree jamal needs more time...but I just do not want it to be during crunch time...I would rather have the steady hoiberg in there if Jay is not....Jay not having a good second half himself....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer with the stop on Baron Davis?!?!?!?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

bulls need to hang in there -- keep it around a 8 or 10 point game going into the 4th


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

60-54... we got our secret weapon on the bench, though (blount)


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Announcers called it again...*

...fizer not guarding anyone on defense for the Bulls...next time up the court...fizer turns it over...:upset:

after 3.....61-56 Bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

61-56, end of 3rd.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

thoughts after 3??



not having watched the game its hard to get a good feel. but obviously Jalen's been key. Marshall's contributed...

where's Eddy Curry???


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Only Jamal Crawford could go one on one with fat boy Tractor Traylor and end up taking a three pointer! :no:


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Why doesn't Bill play Blount more is it because he is trying to keep him fresh or the fourth quarter.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Is BAXTER gonna get any playing time?*

as big a MONSTER as this guy was in preseason...I cannot believe he is NOT getting hardly any time....whats he played tonight, 1 minute??? This guy needs some minutes...get fizer off the court and put in baxter BILL!! LOL:grinning:


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> thoughts after 3??
> 
> 
> ...


On the bench with 4 fouls.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blkwdw13</b>!
> Why doesn't Bill play Blount more is it because he is trying to keep him fresh or the fourth quarter.


sore knees.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls' lineup:

ERob, Marshall, Hoiberg, Fizer, Crawford

Now playing 3 forwards


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Is BAXTER gonna get any playing time?*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> as big a MONSTER as this guy was in preseason...I cannot believe he is NOT getting hardly any time....whats he played tonight, 1 minute??? This guy needs some minutes...get fizer off the court and put in baxter BILL!! LOL:grinning:


Or Blount at least, Fizer just missed two free throws, and 10 rebounds for Marshall.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up by 9!

Craw leading the 2nd unit.

Fizer playing strong right now.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixth man of the year Donyell Marshall.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Fizer misses two free throws...*

that helps...

8:39 left in the game..donyell marshall!!! 69-58 BULLS!!!:grinning:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall 15 pts, 11 reb.

Fizer 3-8, 2 reb, 2 assists

Curry hasn't played in a long time.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

You know what? Rose and Marshall just might take this team into the playoffs. These guys are relentless.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*for the second game I keep hearing this...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls up by 9!
> 
> Craw leading the 2nd unit.
> ...


Just because crawford is in there.....when you say he is leading the 2nd unit...WHAT is he doing??? seriously. NOT turning it over?....i see hoiberg and marshall running the show...looks like....???? nice charge taken by fizer...but NOTHING by crawford. what is HE DOING???  no wait...he just fouled a guy taking a shot....what else?

WOW..a really nice jumper by crawford....really! hoiberg hits!!!

73-59 [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think Crawford is having a decent game. His shooting isn't that good tonight, but he's contributing.

Just hit a nice shot, though. 71-59!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

keep it up Bulls!!


they just might put this one away right now.


... i mean, the Bulls. playing well. really well. against two teams that were playoff teams, legit playoff teams last year. this must be a dream or something...


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

The mayor for two, and he causes a 24 sec violation, the total scrapper.


----------



## Outkast1 (Jun 5, 2002)

Yeah JC! Drains the 20 footer, and feeds Hoiberg on the break for one of his own.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

I think Hoiberg's enjoying this Bulls run more than anyone else on the team. It must feel great to be on the plus side of a 4th quarter score!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*yeah, he is playing better than Jay tonight...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I think Crawford is having a decent game. His shooting isn't that good tonight, but he's contributing.
> 
> Just hit a nice shot, though. 71-59!


 i think....jay started out nice...but just seemed to fall asleep...maybe thats why jamal is getting the minutes....? Bulls should be 2-0 after this game....and will have beat TWO quality teams....NOW< where is that thread where we predicted the bulls record for the month of november????? SOMEONE FIND IT!!!!!:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: for the second game I keep hearing this...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> Just because crawford is in there.....when you say he is leading the 2nd unit...WHAT is he doing??? seriously. NOT turning it over?....i see hoiberg and marshall running the show...looks like....???? nice charge taken by fizer...but NOTHING by crawford. what is HE DOING???  no wait...he just fouled a guy taking a shot....what else?
> ...


6:48 4th Hoiberg hits 20-ft. jumper, assist Crawford
7:15 4th Crawford hits 22-ft. jumper

Crawford just came up with a loose ball, passed to ERob, who got fouled on his drive to the basket (no assist...)


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Bamabull I don't think anyone predicted two straight wins I think everybody had one or the other, but I'll check.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Ok never mind you and trueblue predicted three in a row.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler sitting a long time, along with Curry.

Fizer 3 offensive rebounds this game. 8 Pts, 4 Reb, 2 Ast
(18 minutes)

Marshall is looking like an awesome pickup at this point!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

well it sounds like Fizer and Crawford settled down a bit -- are playing noticably better now.


still -- Fizer, ya gotta put those free throws in


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls' lineup:

Rose, Marshall, Hoiberg, Crawford, Fizer

78-64, Bulls


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*last three trips down the court...*

fizer gets his shot blocked,jamal throws it away....wow...lead down to 10 and marshall gets it taken away...lead down to 7


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

ooops.


letting Hornets creep back in. glad that Big Bill called the time out. the troops are losing focus.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls now only up by 7.

2:50 CHI - Full timeout (Timeout #4) 
2:54 NO - B. Davis makes a 23-foot three-pointer from the left corner. Assist: J. Mashburn 
3:00 NO - J. Magloire steals the ball from D. Marshall 
3:23 NO - D. Wesley makes a 23-foot three-pointer from the right corner. Assist: B. Davis 
3:39 CHI - T. Hassell enters game for F. Hoiberg 
3:39 NO - B. Davis enters game for C. Alexander 
3:39 CHI - Bad pass by J. Crawford 
3:43 CHI - J. Crawford defensive rebound


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The good news is that Jay Williams hasn't missed a free throw tonight


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls' lineup

Rose, Hassell, Marshall, Crawford, Blount


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

81-74, 1:12 left (under a minute now)...


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

just play basketball.... the game is all but in hand now!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls are gonna go 2-0 guys!!!*

27 SECONDS LEFT.....bULLS BY 7


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Is it just coincidence that for two games in a row that one of the tops scorers from each team has had a horrible shooting night, B. Davis 5-20; I don't think so.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:rbanana: 

Warming up here...


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

WOO HOO BULLS WIN, 2-0.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*bulls win 84-79!!!*

LEAST JAMAL MADE ONE OF HIS FREETHROWS IN THE 4TH, EH??? LOL


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*TWO AND OH*

<yawn>


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

game over.

2-0!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Anyone know why EC isnt getting much playing time? I have him as my fantasy league C and he hasnt done squat the last two games


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

......and I bet having Fizer and Crawdad in for fourth quarter ,imutes goes a long way toward team unity. Winning cures all. If we can get all cylindars firing.....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> ......and I bet having Fizer and Crawdad in for fourth quarter ,imutes goes a long way toward team unity. Winning cures all. If we can get all cylindars firing.....


Depth wears down the other team. Our 2nd unit is killing theirs.

My observation...


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> ......and I bet having Fizer and Crawdad in for fourth quarter ,imutes goes a long way toward team unity. Winning cures all. If we can get all cylindars firing.....


I wonder if them being in the game had something to do with their play in practice yesterday. Either way I'm a happy man, bcs these Bulls are now 2 and O. wassup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bill Cartwright is looking _real_ good at this point.

Kudos.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Anyone know why EC isnt getting much playing time? I have him as my fantasy league C and he hasnt done squat the last two games


Fouls and inconsistency.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bill Cartwright is looking _real_ good at this point.
> 
> Kudos.


I definitely agree, great job coaching Bill.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blkwdw13</b>!
> 
> 
> I definitely agree, great job coaching Bill.


I thought Bill went a little too long with the likes of Fizer, and Jay Williams has got to be in the game when ballhandling's needed. Crawford, Rose, and Hassell are just too sloppy with the ball.

League Pass inexplicably carried the New Orleans feed tonight. Anyone know what the deal was with Jay clutching at his chest and grimacing at the start of the 2nd half?


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Minute distribution was very good tonight...for a big reason:

TOMORROW'S GAME...

Atlanta had the night off, but most of the Bulls played 
around 25 minutes w/. Rose only playing 35.

Bulls' will be much fresher on the back half of back to backs
with a long bench.

Unfortunately, had Atlanta played, 
the Bulls would have a real advantage.

As for the Hornets, the Bulls wore them down
for the Hornets' opponent tomorrow. Just look how the Bulls
softened up Boston and made it easy for the Cheese Wiz..


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Maybe he was just saying..*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought Bill went a little too long with the likes of Fizer, and Jay Williams has got to be in the game when ballhandling's needed. Crawford, Rose, and Hassell are just too sloppy with the ball.
> ...


having his head up his butt with his reach in fouls made his chest hurt? I think he might have been saying MY BAD......he had a rough night....

as far as fizer goes... I would have much rather seen baxter....I do not know what else this guy has to do to get some minutes....


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

As expected, here is my post game analysis ...

(Keep in mind that I was on baby patrol tonight, so I wasn't watching the game as closely as I would have liked, so I may have missed a few plays here and there).

First, let's get the negative comments out of the way ...

1. Eddy managed to take himself out of the game by committing a few cheap fouls. For the few minutes when did see the court (other than from the pine), he didn't look too comfortable. Other than a driving dunk (which could have been called as traveling) where he dunked over a couple Hornet defenders, he appeared to be a little out of rhythmn. Jay had at least one good dish to Curry that he bobbled for a turnover. 

2. JWill played well, but got into foul trouble which could have hurt the Bulls. As much as I love JC (figuratively speaking), it's clear to me that JWill is a better ball-handler. I know, I know, I am admitting that I was wrong when I claimed that JC was just as good of a ballhandler. JWill's foul trouble could have put us in a precarious position if the Hornets had pressed the ball more often.

3. JC is trying too hard. His shot is a little long and his moves to the basket don't look as smooth as they did last season. I think a lot of the PG controversy has affected him. On the positive side, he contributed with some quality rebs and assists.

Now for the positives ...

1. Donyell for Mayor of Chicago. Everyone who questioned this acquistion (and you know who you are) can summarily kiss Donyells game-winning butt. This guy does so much for the Bulls it's scary. Not only can he score, but he rebounds, passes, and defends well too. His veteran leadership has done wonders for the composure of this team. And the great thing about Donyell is that he's not concern with anything other than helping this team win and making his teammates better. I am so happy the Bulls picked him up.

2. TC - Kudos to Tyson for harnessing his emotions and energy. There's nothing wrong with high fiving your teams (or chest bumping) after a big play ... just don't hang on the rim and stand the defender down like your king of the NBA. I thought TC played well. He didn't have any blocks, but his presence in the paint was a factor.

3. Rose - Jalen is a pro's pro. During the 1st half he wasn't shooting so well. So, he tried to get others involved and contribute in other ways. Notice that he did not try to shoot more to make up for his misses. Instead he was patient and he let the game come to him. In the 2nd half, he was his normal self and help the Bulls extend and their lead.

4. Most importantly of all - Team defense. Tonight's defensive effort was a 180 degree turnaround from the other night against the Celtics. The Bulls played well man-to-man, and even better in the zone. They helped one another out, by rotating effectively, and everyone crashed the boards. In my opinion, their D, not their O, was the key to winning the game. Let's face it, the game was a low scoring game and Baron was 5 for 21. To me that is a good defensive effort.

We're 2-0 and in First Place! Yaa hoo! I'm not trying to get overly excited, but the Bulls are back baby.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Excellent post, MichaelofAZ. I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Who would of thunk it? 2-0!!!!

If the box score I seen is correct it says Curry did not have a rebound again tonight. 2 games and not one rebound. You would think one would just fall to him. I have to say I am a bit concerned this kid will never be a good rebounder. Someone needs to light a fire under his behind. If Dennis Rodman had Curry's size he would of averaged 20 rebounds a game.

How about bringing the Worm back to coach Curry on how to rebound? Don't think Rodman would be interested.

Probably couldn't even find the Worm.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

The reason Curry isn't rebounding the board because he's a soft black b.itch. Guys like him shoud be crashing the board to like 20 per night. I saw his plays and I am really disheartened by it. On the offense, he doesn't put any effort into fighting for position. On defense, he's too lazy to even go up for the rebound. The Stanley Robert comparison is starting to look better and better every day.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> The reason Curry isn't rebounding the board because he's a soft black b.itch.


I'm not trying to turn this thread into something negative but that comment is completely uncalled for. You coulda made the same statement just bystating that hes soft, you went too far their.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> As expected, here is my post game analysis ...
> 
> (Keep in mind that I was on baby patrol tonight, so I wasn't watching the game as closely as I would have liked, so I may have missed a few plays here and there).
> ...


Excellent post Michael

I listened to the game intently and my game tapes arrive about a week after they are played 

BUT..... from the feel I got for it from listening to it on the radio...

Fred Hoiberg also deserves his props. Not a flashy player by any means but he is all heart and has a bigger value to this team than a lot of people are aware. When you have Fred outhustling Tractor and Magliore to come up with rebounds in the paint and getting his hands in the way to knock balls loose from Baron and Mash which puts them out of sync , in addition to making the key assist or to knock down the odd open look he gets - he is an important player for us. Last night with Rose in foul trouble , Fred came in and plugged a hole - provided some glue . Tonight with Trent in trouble early - same thing , as well as coming on in minor spurts in the 2nd half to make a few key plays. Props Fred.

Also , I have to admit I did not like Yell from the bench and in my own mind questioned the wisdom of this. However , at this stage , I am prepared to concede that this is a masterstroke and he is a vital part of guiding the 2nd unit - getting them going and leading by example - his help D seems to be a huge factor - but he is right there as one of our two keys down the stretch ( with Jalen ) when it is there to be won or lost. Full credit to Yell by accepting what Coach needs from him in the way he is being employed and major props by just putting his best foot forward and executing big time

It was fortuitious that he fell to us - he certainly was not planned , but this was a major piece of luck for him to be picked up by us . More power to him for having the guts to believe and to be prepared to lead and to be so largely accountable with how we are going to rely on him. A lot of players in a similar situation would not have the guts to put themself on the line - they would rather hide where there is more developed talent so as to not be so directly accountable 

Neil and Pax seemed to think ERob went well ( despite the box score ) and played a tight pressured defense game. True or False ? Any info for those that saw him would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

FJ, Hoiberg really played an excellent defensive game. He was always in there with the Bigs down low, grabbing rebounds and stealing the ball when Magloire or Traylor would bring it down. He was a crucial piece for us tonight.

I am very impressed with the new and improved, healthy E-Rob. He is a very good defender off the ball and gets in to the passing lanes very well. His athleticism is a welcome addition and even though his shot wasn't falling, he made contributions in other, needed areas. Still not worth all of the cheese he's making though.

I think you said enough about Donyell. He played well and has done a great job on the boards. He was a a stablizer at the end of the first quarter and into the 2nd with timely offense and good, solid defense.

I thought Jamal played pretty well. He looks like he is forcing his shot a little and is putting too much pressure on himself. I think he ran the offense well though, and pushed the ball when needed.

That's basically what I saw tonight. Did anyone else see the game?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought Bill went a little too long with the likes of Fizer, and Jay Williams has got to be in the game when ballhandling's needed. Crawford, Rose, and Hassell are just too sloppy with the ball.


I think Bill has been around the pro game for a loooooong time and knows what he's doing.

Jamal and Fizer got some valuable development time--I think they learned some lessons that will strengthen the team (and boost their trade value)--and it was a nice kick for building team unity and boosting morale.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Funk and Paxson were absolutely correct about ERob. His timing is way off on the offensive end, but he's bringing some things to the table defensively. He's active, aggressive, and energetic on that end. Good to see.

Another interesting defensive note--Chandler did a creditable job guarding Mashburn for three or four possessions in the fourth. 

There is depth and versatility on this team. Hopefully that'll keep them in tomorrow's game. Second games of back-to-backs on the road have been a curse for this team since 1998.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Still not worth all of the cheese he's making though.


I'm trying to figure out why we as fans should be concerned with a bench players paycheck when he's healthy for the first time as only played two regular season games.

Give him a chance to find a rhythem and a niche on the team...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Funk and Paxson were absolutely correct about ERob. His timing is way off on the offensive end, but he's bringing some things to the table defensively. He's active, aggressive, and energetic on that end. Good to see.


Cartwright says he has the stuff to be an elite player in this league. When Krause says it, I say "We'll see." When Cartwright says it...


Watching him develop may prove as interesting as Tyke and Curry


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why we as fans should be concerned with a bench players paycheck when he's healthy for the first time as only played two regular season games.
> ...


I understand what you are saying, but I am concerned because it is my team and it is my team's salary cap space. I don't see how E-Rob will ever consistently score on this team to justify him making that much money. That is the honest truth. Even when he is fully back, do you think he can score 13-15 ppg? That being said, I do like the way he is playing and I hope he continues because I don't want people to keep calling him E-Robbery.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Bill has been around the pro game for a loooooong time and knows what he's doing.
> ...


Bill has many championships to win before I'll consider him infallible.

At about the 4:00 minute mark the Bulls started to unravel a bit. It seemed to me that Marshall, Fizer, and Crawford started to look gassed. Fizer had expended a ton of energy on both ends. Guarding Mashburn on several possessions couldn't have helped. I think Chandler should have replaced Fizer down the stretch. When it comes to development, Chandler's (and Curry's and Williams's) is a hell of a lot more important than Fizer's.

Jamal's handle is really, really shaky when he's being pressured, and he almost invariably escapes pressure by dribbling to a terrible spot on the floor. The Bulls were lucky not to have turned it over a bunch of times when Hassell and Crawford were bringing the ball up. In that situation, I can't see how you leave Jay on the bench. 

Again, he may have been hurt. At the start of the second half, Jay had this sour look on his face and kept patting his chest. The New Orleans announcers kept making idiotic jokes about Mexican food and heartburn, but they didn't bother to send their mildly retarded sideline reporter over to get the scoop.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying, but I am concerned because it is my team and it is my team's salary cap space. I don't see how E-Rob will ever consistently score on this team to justify him making that much money. That is the honest truth. Even when he is fully back, do you think he can score 13-15 ppg


I think with Rose, Tyson, Donyelll and Curry on the team, that we'll have a couple of people who can score, but never fully exhibit it because it isn't needed.

Whats needed is a threat, and if E-Rob becomes the kind of player whose a threat to come in and put down 15, thats just as effective as doing it night in and night out if it means the main guys down low are free to operate because he has to be guarded. Ditto with the two PG's...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Bill has many championships to win before I'll consider him infallible.
> ...


No coach is infallible.

But tonight Marcus and Jamal feel good about themselves and their teammates are happy for them. Thats good morale and team building.

More important though: They are going over and over again in their minds what went wrong in their performances---and figuring out how to avoid those mistakes again.

Thats important development. Priceless. It's what turns a guy from green to gold.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> I think with Rose, Tyson, Donyelll and Curry on the team, that we'll have a couple of people who can score, but never fully exhibit it because it isn't needed.
> ...


Ok, but is a threat to score worth that much money? I'm not saying it is or isn't. I hope you're right.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok, but is a threat to score worth that much money? I'm not saying it is or isn't. I hope you're right.


I don't care...if that threat makes important defensive contributions and makes other players better by pushing them in practice.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Excellent post Michael
> ...


Thanks FJ, and major props back to you for your post. You're right, I didn't mean to overlook Freddie's contribution as it was definitely a worthwhile one. He hit a couple of quality shots, one being a 3 ptr that caught iron and went straight up in the air and the back down through the net. To say that it was a fortutious (to steal your wordage) bounce is an understatement. I will give Freddie some credit. He plays with a lot of heart and does the dirty, scrappy work for the Bulls. He broke up a couple of would-be easy bucket for the Hornets and had a couple of near steals. He gave the Bulls some quality minutes which they really needed tonight. It's better having him as the 2nd SG off the bench than having to rely on him as a starter (like the Bulls did last year). And that's no knock on The Mayor. I just think that he's a much better player with select minutes, rather than asking him to play 30-40 mins a night. 

You're also right about Yell coming off the bench. Donyell gives the second unit some much needed veteran leadership and a "go-to" guy. This strategy by Cartright is really clever and not one I would have thought of. So far it's working for the Bullies (knock on wood).

As for ERob, I must have missed what the announcer saw in ERob's game. It's not that he played bad, it's just that he didn't really contribute. ERob is one of those guys that you know would excel in a run-and-gun offense and perhaps as a weak side garbage man, but in the triangle or any other zone-busting offense, he's like a fish out of water. He looked very uncomfortable and nearly threw the ball away a few times. He doesn't move well without the ball and makes me nervous when has it on the perimeter. As you know, he has limited range on his Jamaal-Wilkes-jumper. His D was respectable, but nothing to go crazy over.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> Minute distribution was very good tonight...for a big reason:
> 
> TOMORROW'S GAME...
> ...


actually, I think it's more accurate to say that the Celtics are in for some real trials this season. They don't seem to have any chemistry and 'Twan's migration to a perimiter only type of game has made him a one dimentional player and much less effective. I don't think they make the playoffs this year, but who knows, it's still early.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The tribune reports that JWill had a bruised chest, which is why he sat out the 2nd half (heartburn... blah).

My $.02 is the Bulls are playing team basketball, and winning. They're discovering they can win in different ways with different guys contributing.

It's a long season, and Cartwright is using his depth wisely, IMO.

If the Bulls go from worst to first, Cartwright will clearly be a major factor. It is not like the Celtics team that got Bird in the late 70s - I don't think JWill makes that much of a difference.

For all you intellectuals out there, Blaise Pascal once said (I paraphrase), "the better is the enemy of the good enough." I suggest that we take the victories and not worry much about the stats or distribution of minutes.


The W's have been too long coming.

:wbanana:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I agree....*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to turn this thread into something negative but that comment is completely uncalled for. You coulda made the same statement just bystating that hes soft, you went too far their.


 Thank you.:grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought Bill went a little too long with the likes of Fizer, and Jay Williams has got to be in the game when ballhandling's needed. Crawford, Rose, and Hassell are just too sloppy with the ball.
> ...


Chest bruise.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> As expected, here is my post game analysis ...
> 
> (Keep in mind that I was on baby patrol tonight, so I wasn't watching the game as closely as I would have liked, so I may have missed a few plays here and there).
> ...


I was wondering if i was the only one who noticed that. Our team defense. We scraped and clawed and hustled. I was impressed


----------

